# King's-Alaska



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

My brother Dale and some of his friend's took off from work and did some "King" fishing................They caught a few...........
They all work up at the "Slope"...


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

nice fish :beer: that would be a ton of fun.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm going to head up there someday and get in on some of that fun........


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

FM,

Lived there for 9.5 years. My last year you could keep 3 kings a day. Way too meat for me but man it is some fun fishing especially if you can get out in the middle of no where. You HAVE to make the trip!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's a nice King my son caught

[siteimg]847[/siteimg]


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Unless your son is a real little guy, I'd guess that fish at close to 70 lbs! Wow! Even though it looks like it's been in the river for a while, I'll bet it was a great fight in that skinny water. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Never did weigh it but he sure is proud of it, I cut the gills on it to bleed it out that's why is looks a little on the RED side. It wasn't a crome fish but not too bad either.
In that creek you see behind him; we caught hundreds of Kings in there, not many people know about my little honey hole :wink: 
People don't like to hike to fish; the crowds go where you can just jump out of your truck and start fishing, or short boat rides.
We share this spot with a few bears from time to time but they have better manors than people most of the time. It's about a 1 1/2 mile hike to the hole but it's worth it! :beer:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thats a good king, last summer I worked up there putting in weirs for crews to stay and cound numbers of reds coming through the weirs on the susitna drainage. Sometimes we would see some kings trying to figure out the weirs when we almost had them completed but no big boys like that. Nice Pic


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer



> People don't like to hike to fish; the crowds go where you can just jump out of your truck and start fishing, or short boat rides.


thats about the truth up there when i lived up there. if walked a couple miles or more i had the best fishin i could hanldle. me and my buddy would walk back in for silvers all the time and could catch more than we could count.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

The KINGS are in again!


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, there is no better place to fish than a secret spot. I have a secret lake where I catch Huge trout. (that no-one knows about)


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

river fish are fun on the fly but they are "dead". Ocean fish are way more fun on the fly.... There's just something about seeing a king rip through bubbling candlefish and tossing a streamer in his path!!!! OOOO i have goose bumps!!!

Enjoy....
my captain with one on an oversized clouser pattern.








my first ocean king 








a pink that has hit fresh and ducked back into the deepness


----------

